# First box mod.. Cant decide.



## StangV2_0 (21/8/16)

Hey Guys, 

So I been vaping for about 2 years now. Must be honest I have been on and off it and have been a bit naughty with the analogues. 

Lately the bug has bit me again. Anyways. 

Throughout most of these 2 ywras I have been using a pair of nemises mods and switching between a modded Taifun GT (dripper) normal Taifun Gt and a drilled out patriot. Really enjoyed the mech mods and still do. 

But while browsing for a nice mech box mod I came across the SMOK TFV4 sub ohm tank. After watching a few clips about it I now want one. Or the TFV8. 

But one thing is clear, these are not suitable for mech mods. 

So I been looking at quite a few but cannot decide. It needs to have some serious power so it can happily push my drippers etc. 

The SMOK H-PRIV looks decent but the fire button just not buying me. I am keen on an all black look with a metal/silver trim on edges. Something with a nice finish and where you cannot see the lcd display unless lit up. Want a flush finish on top so I can fit any tank/rba. Must take two 18650. Dont want 3. 

Must be able to go down to very low ohm.. 

Few others I have looked at but nothing I like too much. The Snow Wolf looks devine but ffs.. that price.. love that type of look. 


UPDATE: 

Got an H-Priv. Ironic how its about the same size of a pack of smokes.. See my comments below. 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## shabbar (21/8/16)

wismex rx2/3 .


----------



## Zakariya Baker (21/8/16)

By very low are you talking sub 0.1 ohm?


----------



## blujeenz (21/8/16)

Tesla Invader 240W @ VapeMob @ R999






IPV6X from Vape Cartel @R1200





or Vaperesso Tarot 200W @ R975 also from Vape Cartel

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## StangV2_0 (22/8/16)

Zakariya Baker said:


> By very low are you talking sub 0.1 ohm?


Well it seems that most box mods can handle what I am happy with. I honestly dont need to go that low 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## KZOR (22/8/16)

StangV2_0 said:


> The SMOK H-PRIV looks decent but the fire button just not buying me



Strange how taste differs. I bought the Smok H-priv because I like the fire button so much. 
A awesome mod I might add.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StangV2_0 (22/8/16)

KZOR said:


> Strange how taste differs. I bought the Smok H-priv because I like the fire button so much.
> A awesome mod I might add.
> 
> View attachment 64474


Well the more I look at and think about it the more I shift to the fence. I just dont want to fire without knowing about it especially while in vehicle or pocket. Coming from a nemesis I am very keen for a flush mounted fire button. 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Imtiaaz (22/8/16)

StangV2_0 said:


> Well the more I look at and think about it the more I shift to the fence. I just dont want to fire without knowing about it especially while in vehicle or pocket. Coming from a nemesis I am very keen for a flush mounted fire button.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk



Each to his own I guess @StangV2_0, but I would just like to add that the button/trigger is actually amazing, I have never had it misfire in my pocket as it takes much more than a slight touch to fire it. The Mod itself gives you a lot for the price point and is of exceptional quality. I'm not sure if you have tried it yourself but if not why not give it a go, nothing to lose right? 

My other suggestion would then be a Minikin, was my other option when researching for a two battery Box mod.

All the best buddy, hope you find something you really like.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## StangV2_0 (22/8/16)

Thanks man! Actually also looked at the Cube 2 and it has similar fire button. Maybe I could live with it. 

The IPV3-LI also has my attention but seems to be discontinued? 



Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Imtiaaz (22/8/16)

StangV2_0 said:


> Thanks man! Actually also looked at the Cube 2 and it has similar fire button. Maybe I could live with it.
> 
> The IPV3-LI also has my attention but seems to be discontinued?
> 
> ...



It needs to be mentioned that the button is not completely flawless, It can be noisy and for someone that already has it's doubts about it, I would then not suggest to get it, as it would irritate you A LOT.

I knew that going into the purchase and thought, Agh it can't be that bad, and when I got it I was like WOW, it really is noisy and kinda didn't like it at first. But after putting in the batteries(somehow firmed up the button a bit) and learning how to fire it with the middle of my thumb it doesn't even bother me at all anymore, I managed to silence it somewhat.

Just thought it was worth a mention.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mcgeerj35 (22/8/16)

My hpriv fire button aint that noisy its maybe just the way you press it but its still an amazing mod so inlove with the hpriv

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (22/8/16)

mcgeerj35 said:


> My hpriv fire button aint that noisy its maybe just the way you press it but its still an amazing mod so inlove with the hpriv
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk



Like I said when I got it the metal kept clicking off each other after a fire, but after I put the batteries in it, it disappeared. Its not a simple click sound is what I'm saying, you will get the occasional metal on metal sound. @mcgeerj35 

Don't get me wrong I am totally inlove with the mod, just mentioning stuff I noticed to help people make as informed decision as possible.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mcgeerj35 (22/8/16)

Yah i get what you are saying mine has the odd sound of metal now and again but like minimal for me it like the best ever  but @Imtiaaz its our kick ass mods 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imtiaaz (22/8/16)

mcgeerj35 said:


> Yah i get what you are saying mine has the odd sound of metal now and again but like minimal for me it like the best ever  but @Imtiaaz its our kick ass mods
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk



LOL indeed!!! I don't even hear anything at all anymore. It's definitely a winner @mcgeerj35, let me PM you quick


----------



## DanTheMan (22/8/16)

People hate but i'm very happy with my Sigelei213

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The_Ice (22/8/16)

I've heard the hpriv has some noticeable fire delay. I'm in long term mod buying research ATM and I've wondered how severe the delay is, any owners care to comment?


----------



## Kalashnikov (22/8/16)

The ipv 6x has some really good reviews. And its quite a tiny little device. Also that centre 510 means it can fit almost any size rda/rta

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsyCLown (22/8/16)

The Smok H-priv is great.
The IPV6x has a YiHi chip (fantastic)
RX2/3 is a decent option aswell.


----------



## blujeenz (22/8/16)

The_Ice said:


> I've heard the hpriv has some noticeable fire delay. I'm in long term mod buying research ATM and I've wondered how severe the delay is, any owners care to comment?



117ms if the device is in standby mode according to Daniel.
Skip to 30:00 in the video.


----------



## Imtiaaz (22/8/16)

The_Ice said:


> I've heard the hpriv has some noticeable fire delay. I'm in long term mod buying research ATM and I've wondered how severe the delay is, any owners care to comment?



The delay was on the earlier firmware versions, They have released 4 versions after that and there is no more delay. Djlsb says that is close to firing on par with some DNA devices, which is amazing. There was so little delay after the update 1.0.9 that when you click the fire button 3 times to get into the menu it would actually fire too fast and the coils would heat up which they had to fix. So now with update 1.1.1 it is perfect. 

So as far as delays go, There ain't none lol @The_Ice

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (22/8/16)

StangV2_0 said:


> I am keen on an all black look with a metal/silver trim on edges. Something with a nice finish and where you cannot see the lcd display unless lit up. Want a flush finish on top so I can fit any tank/rba. Must take two 18650. Dont want 3.



Maybe something like the Smok Alien kit which comes with a baby TFV8?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StangV2_0 (23/8/16)

RichJB said:


> Maybe something like the Smok Alien kit which comes with a baby TFV8?


Looks good.. bit pricey though. 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## StangV2_0 (23/8/16)

So I been going back and forth on this switch design on the SMOK mods. Think I may be prepared to give it a go. 

Haven't pulled the trigger on anything just yet but the SMOK X Cube Ultra looks cool. 

I like the simple and clean look while offering a lot of features. 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## PsyCLown (23/8/16)

StangV2_0 said:


> So I been going back and forth on this switch design on the SMOK mods. Think I may be prepared to give it a go.
> 
> Haven't pulled the trigger on anything just yet but the SMOK X Cube Ultra looks cool.
> 
> ...



I think you can't go wrong with a Smok mod!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rude Rudi (29/8/16)

PsyCLown said:


> I think you can't go wrong with a Smok mod!


I got the Cube Ultra at Vapecon and it's stunning!!! Tons of custom settings, looks amazing, delivers like a champion and you can adjust the settings, coloured LED, wattage, strength, etc all from your phone via bluetooth.

I ran it with the Uwell Crown 2 over the weekend and with the Smok TFV8 Baby today - absolutely brilliant!

You cant go wrong here...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## stevie g (29/8/16)

If you want to TC any wire type possible including Kanthal and Nichrome get a Hohm Slice.


----------



## StangV2_0 (30/8/16)

Thanks for all the input guys. 

I bought an H-Priv + TFV4 from a forum member. 

Let me just say right now that my entire perception of box mods has been changed. I knew they were good I just had no idea HOW good they actually were. I have been using two mech mods for ages now with a combination of a patriot dripper, modded taifun Gt tank and normal taifun. 

I had no idea what I was missing out on. No idea at all. 

The ease of use is the first point. Mech mods need a lot of looking after and caution especially when it comes to sub ohm builds. Regulating your vape is not an option. Want a different vape? Build a different coil. Want to wonder how battery doing? Pull it out and grab your multimeter. 

This morning I chucked 2 newly charged batts in the H-Priv, filled the TFv4 tank and off I went. Besides the tank eating juice like a land cruiser V8 I have been blown away. I have been vaping so much I am already well into my 2nd set of batteries. 

And its hard to compliment a tank that has received so many already, but the Tfv4 is incredible. Not the best flavour, but then again I mix my juice weaker since a 0.2 ohm dripper on a mech mod hits really hard. So a stronger mix may bring the flavour out. 

Bottom line.. the entire vaping experience is determined by your hardware. If anyone reading this has NOT got a box mod please do yourself a favour and get one. Right now!! 

And btw.. I now love the side fire button. Dont want anything else.  

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## StangV2_0 (30/8/16)

I am clearly going to have to upgrade my charger.. charging 2 at a time aint gonna cut it. 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jpq (30/8/16)

Okay, so i have the Smok Tfv4 and the Smok Tfv8, the beast, i Have the H-priv, (yes im a bit of a smok fan) so here is my 2c worth

The V8 is the better tank by far, by a country not the normal country mile.
The prebuilt Tfv8 coils, the octacoils, are amazing Flavour and clouds for days.
It is extremely heavy heavy on juice though, 
The Hpriv runs the v8 smoothly but my friend has a rx200s, he gets about 4 hours longer out of his than i get from mine.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## StangV2_0 (30/8/16)

Jpq said:


> Okay, so i have the Smok Tfv4 and the Smok Tfv8, the beast, i Have the H-priv, (yes im a bit of a smok fan) so here is my 2c worth
> 
> The V8 is the better tank by far, by a country not the normal country mile.
> The prebuilt Tfv8 coils, the octacoils, are amazing Flavour and clouds for days.
> ...


Well I will probably be getting a V8 now that I love the V4 so much. 

I will also be trying out the Rba coil at some time soon I think. 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## StangV2_0 (31/8/16)

Jpq said:


> Okay, so i have the Smok Tfv4 and the Smok Tfv8, the beast, i Have the H-priv, (yes im a bit of a smok fan) so here is my 2c worth
> 
> The V8 is the better tank by far, by a country not the normal country mile.
> The prebuilt Tfv8 coils, the octacoils, are amazing Flavour and clouds for days.
> ...


So how much better is the Tfv8? Is it a big jump or just some minor improvements? 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jpq (1/9/16)

StangV2_0 said:


> So how much better is the Tfv8? Is it a big jump or just some minor improvements?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


 In my humble opinion they are both Bmw's.
The tfv4 is nice and a solid 318, maybe a 318i.
The Tfv8 is a bit closer to the 655ci raw v8 power with the greatest of ease that still floats through the easy all day vaping , but if you want, theres POWER!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StangV2_0 (1/9/16)

Jpq said:


> In my humble opinion they are both Bmw's.
> The tfv4 is nice and a solid 318, maybe a 318i.
> The Tfv8 is a bit closer to the 655ci raw v8 power with the greatest of ease that still floats through the easy all day vaping , but if you want, theres POWER!!!


Lol.. think I may just get one..

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jpq (1/9/16)

StangV2_0 said:


> Lol.. think I may just get one..
> 
> You wont make a mistake,
> Just Remember it is a V8, which means you will be filling up quite often.


----------



## Vape_Da_Ape (1/9/16)

im also having the same dilemma lol , cant decide between the 2 or maybe the uwell or the griffin 25


----------



## Mark121m (12/9/16)

Tesla Invader would be insane as a First box mod.
If you know your ohms law and build limits

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## kev mac (12/9/16)

StangV2_0 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> So I been vaping for about 2 years now. Must be honest I have been on and off it and have been a bit naughty with the analogues.
> 
> ...


Give the Artic Dolphin a look,it has the features you mention.


----------

